# Music School - Pripyat



## UrbanX (Apr 8, 2012)

Walking along from the Prometheus Cinema towards Lenin Square the next building one gets to is Pripyats Music School. 

















It would have been quite unusual to have a dedicated music school in a small city in 1970’s Ukraine. But Pripyat was a liberal utopia. There was a thriving music scene in Pripyat, and it even had a dedicated dancing hall (report to follow). 

Main Auditorium:






























Rehearsal room:





Time to go:


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another amazing set of photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh my god there's more!! You glowing yet X?


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 8, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> Oh my god there's more!! You glowing yet X?



Pripyat is massive! 13,800 homes, and 100's of public buildings. I'm crossing them off on the map tho, and I reckon I'm 60% of the way round...


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 8, 2012)

Really lovely photos, I do love all your stuff from Pripyat


----------



## Landsker (Apr 8, 2012)

Superb as always!


----------



## nelly (Apr 8, 2012)

Top shots as always fella, really gives a fell of the place


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question to you:are any of the former residents homes viewable or are they off limits?


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 8, 2012)

They're viewable. We asked last year and they looked at us like we were crazy. 
They said "You'd rather see a house over a palace, or pool?" 
We visited loads last year, but I never posted the pics, they were too personal. I went into someones flat this year whilst waiting for someone. 


This year after meeting Mikhail and Maria in the forest, asked if they minded me going in to people homes. They said no prob. 
The village was over 1,000 people at the time of evacuation. 
126 resettled there. 
Now theres 3. 

That was 100% different experience. 
Beds were made. Family photos on bedside cabinets, pension books and stamps from April 1986 etc. 

None of the 8 men I visited with left with dry eyes.


----------



## urbexdad (Apr 9, 2012)

Amazing pictures mate !!!


----------



## Stussy (Apr 9, 2012)

Another fantasic set, thanks for sharing!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 9, 2012)

Amazing! 

I can understand 110% of why you wouldnt want to post the photographs up of people's homes, it's a very sad thought of them leaving everything behind.

Thanks for sharing these and looking forward to the rest of the trip!


----------

